# Questions of wieght training?



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,
I'm just working out my gym program for weight training (again) and wondering how many exericises you would do for each muscle? What days do you do certain muscles on either? i.e do you do biceps and back on the same day and chest and triceps on a different day?

How many exercises do you do for each muscle, I have loads to pick from but I was going to do two for each muscle and make those really pushed sets!

Regards


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 8, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm just working out my gym program for weight training (again) and wondering how many exericises you would do for each muscle? What days do you do certain muscles on either? i.e do you do biceps and back on the same day and chest and triceps on a different day?
> 
> How many exercises do you do for each muscle, I have loads to pick from but I was going to do two for each muscle and make those really pushed sets!
> ...


When I was frequenting the gym, I usually did 2 days a week for each muscle "set".  Each "set" was comprised of 2 or 3 exercises for each opposing muscle group.  Unfortunately, you can't get ALL opposing groups on a seperate day, so you have to make small consessions.  

I usually did:
Chest, delts, and traps one day.
Biceps, Triceps, and Lats the next.
Legs and Calves the third.
Day off, rinse, repeat.

Abs every day, alternating light and heavy sets as to not pull something.

As far as the reps/sets for each exercise, that depends on what you want to build, and there are many other threads with opinions on that.  I usually liked 4 sets of 5 and 1 set to failure at high weight as I wanted power and not so much cut.  YMMV.

Make sure to keep your repetoire of exercises handy too, so you don't get bored and stagnant in your workout.  Nothing says you have to do the same exercises week after week.  

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 8, 2005)

My schedule can be found here.

http://www.live2befit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=11375&sid=ae51c32843e8921d64202170b305b208#11375


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 9, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm just working out my gym program for weight training (again) and wondering how many exericises you would do for each muscle? What days do you do certain muscles on either? i.e do you do biceps and back on the same day and chest and triceps on a different day?
> 
> How many exercises do you do for each muscle, I have loads to pick from but I was going to do two for each muscle and make those really pushed sets!
> ...



   There are several suggestions I could give you about weight training but first off what is your goal for weight lifting?

   Do you want to have more endurance strength? More power? or something else?


   With out a goal for weight training you will just be wasting your time.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Apr 9, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> My schedule can be found here.
> 
> http://www.live2befit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=11375&sid=ae51c32843e8921d64202170b305b208#11375


That's just for looking pretty, all flash...............


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 9, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> There are several suggestions I could give you about weight training but first off what is your goal for weight lifting?
> 
> Do you want to have more endurance strength? More power? or something else?
> 
> ...


Well I would want an increase in size but only in my arms but I would also like to strength train! When they mean strength training that doesnt necessarily mean more size does it?

Bascially strengthening everything put my arms which I would do mass building for as well. Am I looking at 6-8 repetitions?

Is it ok to do all the exercises for your body on the cable machine? I mean different exercises sure but is there anything wrong with just using the cable machine. I know that I will need variety after time because the muscles get used to it but still!

Regards, and thanks for the replies!


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 9, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 1)[font=&quot]      [/font]Well I would want an increase in size but only in my arms but I would also like to strength train! When they mean strength training that doesnt necessarily mean more size does it?
> 
> 2) Bascially strengthening everything put my arms which I would do mass building for as well. Am I looking at 6-8 repetitions?
> 
> ...



   1)  Anytime you lift you will increase muscle size.even if it is just a tiny bit. What I mean by strength training is strength endurance. This is being able to crank out 20 or 30 reps with a fairly decent weight. 

   For example: doing 15 reps with 200lbs. non-stop would be considered more strength endurance than power. Power would be doing something like 400lbs. for 1 rep. 



   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]Lifting for mass would be a different program than lifting for strength so to isolate just your arms might not be such a good idea as opposed to say working on chest shoulders and arms for mass. The reason being is guys that say I wanna get more mass on my chest often blow out a shoulder because they didnt work on supporting muscle groups that help you develop a bigger chest. 

   3)[font=&quot]      [/font] If possible lift free weights. You will get better results from free weights since it is necessary to use balance when lifting and you incorporate more muscle groups when using free weights. 



   If you can give me your one rep max for Curls, Tricep Push down, Bench Press, & Squats, I can write you a program.


----------



## Satt (Apr 9, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I usually did:
> Chest, delts, and traps one day.
> Biceps, Triceps, and Lats the next.
> Legs and Calves the third.
> Day off, rinse, repeat.


So does that mean I should only shower every fourth day??? LOL.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> That's just for looking pretty, all flash...............



 :uhyeah:  Ha, Ha!


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> That's just for looking pretty, all flash...............


 Can you explain your comment because I don't understand it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Can you explain your comment because I don't understand it.


He's just trying to give me shots as he always does  :jedi1: . I think he's just jealous.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 1) Anytime you lift you will increase muscle size.even if it is just a tiny bit. What I mean by strength training is strength endurance. This is being able to crank out 20 or 30 reps with a fairly decent weight.
> 
> For example: doing 15 reps with 200lbs. non-stop would be considered more strength endurance than power. Power would be doing something like 400lbs. for 1 rep.
> 
> ...


Hey cheers, but I just found a book on building essential arms lol! I'll folllow this for a while since Ive literally just read about what you have written Lol! Thanks very much for the offer though!
Cheers for the replies guys!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Apr 11, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> He's just trying to give me shots as he always does :jedi1: . I think he's just jealous.


 
Jealous! Am not! That's it, you, and me right now!:boxing:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Can you explain your comment because I don't understand it.


Not much, just fighting with the man from the Buckeye State!


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 12, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> So does that mean I should only shower every fourth day??? LOL.


 :2xBird2:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok then! What type of weight training would be specifically useful for a Martial Artist? What kind of reps and sets? Are we doing the repititions fast or slow? 
Does the speed have a difference? I know that slower generally builds more mass. I think!

Why do some people bang out reps really fast then?

What kind of reps and sets are we looking at to increase speed say in the legs? or strength in the legs!

Regards


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 19, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Ok then! What type of weight training would be specifically useful for a Martial Artist? What kind of reps and sets? Are we doing the repititions fast or slow?
> Does the speed have a difference? I know that slower generally builds more mass. I think!
> 
> Why do some people bang out reps really fast then?
> ...



Full-body / compound lifts are best for martial artists.  I'm talking about lifts like the snatch, clean and press, clean and jerk, side press, squat, deadlift, and swings.

Like Scrapper says, "No action in life is an isolated movement so why train that way?"

The number of sets and reps are to be determined by one's training goals.

For instance, if one is training for strength endurance, go with lighter weight, more sets and reps.

If training for limit strength, go with heavy weight (85% - 100% of your 1 rep max) for two sets of 2 to 5 reps.

Check out DragonDoor.com's forums and article pages and visit Mike Mahler's  site for more information on designing your own program to suit your individual needs.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2005)

Advice from Portugal:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...27/ts_afp/afplifestylehealthbeer_050427171129



> Portuguese gym-goers are being urged to drink beer as part of a healthy diet in a campaign launched by the nation's main association of producers of the alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Advice from Portugal:
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...27/ts_afp/afplifestylehealthbeer_050427171129



They neglect to mention the diuretic effects of alcohol.  That is not a bonus when engaging in strenuous physical activity.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 28, 2005)

So if you wanted to train for speed (is speed what you refer to as endurance, or the increasing amount of time it would take for latic acid to increase). If I wanted to train purely for speed and explosivity what kind of training, reps and sets am I looking at?
How fast should the contraction be?

Regards


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 28, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> So if you wanted to train for speed (is speed what you refer to as endurance, or the increasing amount of time it would take for latic acid to increase). If I wanted to train purely for speed and explosivity what kind of training, reps and sets am I looking at?
> How fast should the contraction be?
> 
> Regards



The lifts should be performed quickly but with control.  Technique is very important.  To insure proper technique and to get the desired training effect, use light weights.  For example, I'm 5'10" and 212 lbs. and I typically use 20 lbs dumbbells.  I do a series of exercises as a non-stop circuit for usually 2 cycles / sets for speed strength.  However, you can use the same series of exercises but reduce the number of reps, increase the number cycles / sets, and reduce the rest time (e.g. 3 reps instead of 6 reps, and 4 cycles instead of 2).

For example, Coach Istvan Javorek has the folliwing exercises in his "Dumbbell Complex #3":

Curls, Upright row, High Pull Snatch, Parallel Press, Bent Over Row, Squat Push Press, Alternating Lunge, and Special Good Morning.

Check out this video link demonstrating a great speed strength dumbbell workout.  Take note of the athlete's tempo and posture.

*Dumbbell Complex #3* 

All the best,


----------

